# Pictures of Mya



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

From my phone..


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yay! You got them up - she is totally adorable.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Took me a few to figure how to attach image from phone to DFC. 

Thanks! We think so too!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

goodness she is cute!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

She looks like a mini Lab! Haha so cute!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Mya is such a cutie!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I may do the DNA test to find out what she is exactly. LOL she does look like a mini lab. Very very very mini lab. LOL. I think somewhere with JRT and some other small breed.

What do you think?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Mia said:


> I may do the DNA test to find out what she is exactly. LOL she does look like a mini lab. Very very very mini lab. LOL. I think somewhere with JRT and some other small breed.
> 
> What do you think?


Those DNA tests are a joke!:wink:

I know of someone who sent her ABCA/AKC registered Border Collie in, just to see what they would say. And they came back with like 2 different kind of hounds, a terrier and a Spaniel or something crazy like that!:tongue:

I wouldnt waste your money on them if I were you!(And I kinda am, it WOULD be cool to know what both Brody and Dixi really are...but Im not wasting my money!LOL)

ANWAYS....she is adorable, love the short little legs!:smile: 
But I would say she is too small to be part lab(unless its quite a ways back)...how old is she?


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Almost a year. About 10-11 months.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

She is very cute and I love her purple jacket. My Lola would look wonderful in one like that. I am not sure that I see much/any JRT in her. The ears are kind of JRT shaped but the head doens't look like it. I think maybe some chihuahua?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I want to say that she almost looks like she's got some pug in there.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

She is so cute!


----------

